# Constant Heart Paliptations?



## TyrosineKinase

Anyone else suffer from constant heart palpitations? When I say constant, I mean feeling them off and on throughout the day, every day.

I have had my heart checked out pretty thoroughly. Several ekgs, 2 echochardiograms, and 2 carotid ultrasounds. I also had x-rays and a ct-scan. Every doctor said everything looks fine. My blood pressure is usually fine. However these heart palpitations really scare me quite a bit. I have about 5 other friends my age that I asked if they every had them and they all said no. However, my brother and mother say that they get them all the time as well. However, both of those people are in their 40s and late 50s, and I'm in my early 20s.

Is anyone else on here quite young and suffer from constant heart palpitations? It is explained off as anxiety by the doctors I see, but there is something always in the back of my head that is telling me that it's something more. Another part of me is saying that I'm just being a hypochondriac. It's hard trying to fight it when something like this is so noticeable.


----------



## Marakunda

Yep, it's come to the point where I just got used to them.... I even went to the doc, and he said I was okay, I'm only 16, so.... Yeah it sucks.


----------



## Mitzy

Yeah, I used to get them all the time when I was having panic attacks, I only occasionally get them now. It's just part of the anxiety, nothing to really worry about. I've been to the emergency room with it (the first time I had them) and they did an ECG to be sure that there was nothing else wrong. I know anything with your heart involved can freak you out but just remember if you have been checked out by a doctor, not to worry. You'll get them less and less as you learn not to stress so much about them.


----------



## kelsomania

When I was 20, I started to get them. The doctor said it was either too much stress or too much caffeine. I haven't had them for almost 2 years now.


----------



## mjordan23

Oh man I get this when I smoke stems or smoke too much weed in general. Best thing to think about it is, it seems worse than it is. It might seem like your heart/lungs are malfunctioning, but in reality nothing bad will happen. (Unless you go overboard with substances)


----------



## Mitzy

Yeah, I forgot to say I was twenty when I started getting them and if you drink energy drinks or anything like that. Stop. Stop now!


----------



## Mitzy

mjordan23 said:


> Oh man I get this when I smoke stems or smoke too much weed in general. Best thing to think about it is, it seems worse than it is. It might seem like your heart/lungs are malfunctioning, but in reality nothing bad will happen. (Unless you go overboard with substances)


Exactly why I stopped. I had such bad ones the last few times.


----------



## cybernaut

I have been experiencing heart palpitations since I was 15. I went to the cardiologist 3 times throughout the years and was places on heart monitors such as an ECG. The results always came out positive during each test.

When my palpitations first occurred, I got them during the day. It pretty much resembled a twitch or thump like feeling, or a skipped heart beat. Then a year later, I began to get them whenever I attempted to get some sleep, instead of happening during the day time. However, they never woke me up and I only experienced them whenever I was in the stage of trying to go to sleep (thankfully). It was such a scarier and uncomfortable experience during the night because I would experience a lack of sleep, and I feared of getting a heart clot or whatever during my sleep :afr. Four years later, I do not experience them that much in night or throughout the day. However, they have manifested into mild panic attacks instead and only occur when my anxiety is pretty high. So, they're pretty much bearable now.I guess my only potential cures were just waiting it out for years, deep breathing, and taking home remedies such as kava kava and rosemary tea for several years.

For my case, I believe that my palpitations occurred due to holding so much anger in my chest as a teen and anxiety. Stuff like that is not healthy..and apparently I had to suffer for four years or more from palpitations/panic attacks because of it.


----------



## miguzi

I get these like 5 times a day, and sometimes almost pass out from them.


----------



## miguzi

Mitzy said:


> Exactly why I stopped. I had such bad ones the last few times.


After reading this I have decided to quit. Just smoked and I am feeling them now.. like heavy lungs too.


----------



## Mitzy

That's awesome Miguzi! Good decision!


----------



## Fashionist

Supraventricular tachycardia? Don't take my word for it as I have no medical background. I saw a doctor about heart palpitations a year ago and he was not only completely unhelpful but also acted like I was complaining over nothing. I dislike doctors.


----------



## LittleSister

Yes, I went to a cardiologist and he told me that my heart beat is slightly irregular, and slightly faster than "the norm" but all is ok. My doc told me it's anxiety. I used to get panic attacks when I could really feel the palpitations but I haven't had one in awhile.


----------



## LittleSister

ravenm721 said:


> However, they have manifested into mild panic attacks instead and only occur when my anxiety is pretty high. So, they're pretty much bearable now.


This is where I'm at.


----------



## LynnNBoys

It could also be a sign of hyperthyroidism. Might be worth having your levels checked.


----------



## Primus

I get these from:

Too much salt
Splenda (sucralose)

Hard to believe about the Splenda, but it's not that uncommon. Does it too me every time. Took years to figure it out.

They scared the hell out of me, even after assurances from doctors.


----------



## Addler

I've had them all my life and never got checked out for them. They've gotten worse, I think, along with my SA. They're alarming, and sometimes I'm afraid my heart will stop, and sometimes I really want it to. I think it's anxiety. Maybe also caffeine. But I'm not gonna give up coffee, and I can't stop being afraid, so I guess my heart will go on flopping around like a dying fish for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Northern Lights

I started to get palpitations in my early 20s as well. It was especially scary as I do have a congenital heart defect. I went to see my cardiologist and he did an ECG. And when I asked him about what to do about the palpitations he said: "Just relax!".

It's called PVC (premature ventricular contraction/ extrasystoles) which is a completely harmless effect of stress and exhaustion.

"PVCs are usually diagnosed after the patient has described "skipped beats", pauses or palpitations. Typically the palpitations felt by PVC patients are very irregular and less sustained than patients with other types of arrhythmia. They are likely to have "flip flopping" sensations where it feels like the heart is flipping over or pounding due to there being a pause after the premature contraction and then a powerful contraction after the pause. There is a possibility that they might feel a 'fluttering' in their chest or a pounding in their neck but these two types of palpitations aren't very common in PVC patients.

Premature ventricular contractions can occur in a healthy person of any age, but are more prevalent in the elderly and in men.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Premature_ventricular_contraction#cite_note-keany-1 They frequently occur spontaneously with no known cause."

So if your doctor says you're ok you should try to relax and ignore the palpitations.I know it's hard, but it's possible.


----------



## barry1685

TyrosineKinase said:


> Anyone else suffer from constant heart palpitations? When I say constant, I mean feeling them off and on throughout the day, every day.
> 
> I have had my heart checked out pretty thoroughly. Several ekgs, 2 echochardiograms, and 2 carotid ultrasounds. I also had x-rays and a ct-scan. Every doctor said everything looks fine. My blood pressure is usually fine. However these heart palpitations really scare me quite a bit. I have about 5 other friends my age that I asked if they every had them and they all said no. However, my brother and mother say that they get them all the time as well. However, both of those people are in their 40s and late 50s, and I'm in my early 20s.
> 
> Is anyone else on here quite young and suffer from constant heart palpitations? It is explained off as anxiety by the doctors I see, but there is something always in the back of my head that is telling me that it's something more. Another part of me is saying that I'm just being a hypochondriac. It's hard trying to fight it when something like this is so noticeable.


I had the exact same problem!!! I have a completely healthy heart but I used to get palpitations all day long! I used to get triplets and couplets. I figured out my worriness triggered my palpitations and it was an endless cycle. I stopped worrying when I got palpitations and they started to go away! They barely happen now.


----------



## meganmila

Does it feel like your heart skips a beat and you lose your breath for a second? Cause I have those sometimes. I haven't had one in maybe 2 weeks. It's not that often but when it happens I get really scared I'll have a heart attack.


----------



## Delicate

Yeah I'm in my early 20's too and I've started getting them most days. I've had my blood tested for thyroid problems and anemia and an ECG to test my heart and everything was fine so they said it's most likely that it's from anxiety and prescribed beta blockers for anxiety and to control the palpitations but I've only taken them for 2 days. Did they not mention it relating to anxiety or offer any help for that?


----------



## Aeroflot

Had 'em nasty for months. You're not going to die.

1. Learn breathing exercises. Breathe slowly in and out with your stomach. 
2. Eat properly. Bloating causes pressure in your body to build up, pushing up against your chest, which can cause heart palpitations. Watch how your body reacts to different foods. Try eating simpler. No fancy sauces and quiches and whatnot. 
3. Try to drink only water for some time. Stay away from heavily caffeinated drinks. 
4. Watch your posture. Try not to slouch in the chair. Again, pressure is on the chest.


----------



## Loubylou33

Hi! This thread is so old but I came across it when Googling heart palpitations. It's quite reassuring to read other peoples symptoms as if I had written them myself! I think I'm a bit of a stress head even when I don't feel particularly stressed out! I have a lovely husband, 2 great kids, and no major money worries, so I think my anxiety just stems from worrying about anxiety if you get me?! I've always been aware of the odd palpitation, heck on my wedding day I had about 5 in the car! But these ones are all throughout the day at the moment. It's like I'm stuck in a vicious circle. If I have one in the morning its almost as if its set my body up for the day, so I'll have the niggle in the back of my head wondering when the next one will be, which inevitably brings on more cos of the background anxiety! It's a blooming nightmare. Reading this thread has made me feel a bit better tho as I recognise the symptoms, and I certainly don't get chest pain or shortness of breath etc. Hopefully I'll just learn to deal with it as time goes on and eventually they'll just go!


----------



## yvonne69

*heart palpitaions*

i started having palpitations in my early 20's, I'm now in my early 40's and get them more than ever, i find that if i haven't had them for a while and then think about them they seem to come back, nervousness or anxiety seem to trigger them too.


----------



## pantazi

People with anxiety worry unduly a lot.

You can hear your heart, you fixate, but as the docs say there is nothing wrong.

So there is nothing wrong, it's in your head.

I know iot's easier said than done but you need to realise all the above and TRY to forget about it.

Good luck


----------



## Synaps3

There was a time in my life when I was getting one or two of these every five minutes or so. When it first started, I was unaware that it was related to anxiety, so it made me really anxious thinking something was wrong with my health. It stayed that way for about three months. I talked about it with my mom and she thought it was anxiety but I didn't believe her because I had never heard of it happening that often with anxiety. I didn't really even feel that anxious the whole time, just worried about my health. I think it was mainly because I had just grown so numb to feeling anxious all the time that it felt 'normal' to me. I eventually realized it was anxiety related and also the issues causing it sort of faded.


----------



## Petals212

*This is depressing*

How does one stop worrying? My palpitations started about 4months ago. I had minor panic attacks before and I still do but now its getting worse. My hand is always on my chest feeling for my pulse, usually I don't have to because I can feel my pulse clearly in my throat. This is now leading to more worrying and fears. I just want them to stop


----------



## NicholasB7

*palpitatons*

I had palpitations in my early ages and every now and then ,I am 53 now and whenever this annoying palps. come again I start exercise -run for 30-40 min and looks like when you run you do not fill them any more and they can come later but disappeared quicker. Any body try that?


----------



## Shawn81

Yes. Daily. Ever since I stopped Clonazepam. Primarily at night. My heart is beating like a subwoofer in my head when I lay down to go to sleep. I take 40mg propranolol at night and it helps a little bit, but not enough. My head pounds so hard I can hear my scalp and ears scratching on the pillow with every single heartbeat. Happens during the day occasionally. But always at night. Sometimes they move down my arms or legs as well.


----------



## winterspell

My sister was getting heart palpitations because of the cod liver oil she was taking. Too much Vitamin E or Vitamin A, I forgot which one. So it could be some supplement or vitamins that is causing heart palpitations. She also got them whenever she drank starbucks.


----------



## Cletis

I used to get them constantly. After I went on Zoloft they went away. They were anxiety related. My doctor told me palpitations are harmless in healthy people. Don't worry about them.


----------

